# Handwriting



## Spike (Nov 22, 2005)

Now we all make pens but how well can we actcually write with them. How good is your handwriting?


----------



## rjuhl (Nov 22, 2005)

Nearly illegible.  Itâ€™s embarrassing â€“ like using a Lexus to haul chickens.


----------



## bdar (Nov 23, 2005)

I have to say fancy stuff, my most favourite to write with are my 3 all glass dip pens from Venice.


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 23, 2005)

Classic Palmer style script... thanks the having my knuckles busted by the nuns in grammer school... []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 23, 2005)

i print (usually with crayons,the attendants din't like me ti get a hold of anything sharp)


----------



## rtjw (Nov 23, 2005)

I print also. You definitely wouldnt be able to read my cursive.


----------



## vick (Nov 23, 2005)

Mine is terrible but I have been working on it since I started using fountain pens.  They force me to write a little slower which seems to help a lot.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 23, 2005)

X []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 23, 2005)

Mine looks something like a third grader was experimenting with dads pens. I print when I have to write and type whenever I can.


----------



## jckossoy (Nov 23, 2005)

Mine looks like a Dr.'s handwriting.  Even to the point where they say their handwriting is more legible than mine.  In fact, I don't think anybody can copy my signature.

Kol Tov,


----------



## JimGo (Nov 23, 2005)

Jeff, that's always been my goal with my signature.  My cursive is passable if I take my time, and my printing can be read by most (thankfully, or my assistant would kill me!).  That's not to say they look nice - just legible!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 23, 2005)

I voted for bad, although most people would call it chicken scratch. My handwriting was screwed up by being taught also the old German handwriting, Suetterlin. You can see an example in the casual conversation under the same header "Handwriting", a thread that was started by Old Griz.


----------



## Termite1964 (Nov 27, 2005)

I print, which you can read.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 12, 2006)

I keep my handwriting as neat as possible. Depends on how much Cola I've had []


----------



## bnoles (Feb 12, 2006)

I always print and cannot remember what my handwriting actually looks like []


----------



## Trapshooter (Feb 13, 2006)

For myself, chicken scratch, but for the sanity of others where I work, I type[]


----------



## JohnDrayton (Feb 13, 2006)

Like someone else, I write in the classic Palmer style (unique in todays world), thanks to learning with a straight pen and nib in school and a teacher who had no qualms about smacking your hands if you drug the  side of your hand on the paper., or taking your paper and throwing it in the trash in front of the whole class.  That was a public school too!  Of course things were different in the 50's, the teachers wern't the least bit afraid of us or our parents!! All us boys had to write as well as the girls.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 13, 2006)

Older I get, worse handwriting gets. Sure grateful I took typing classes in high school. Was only boy in the class and I got lots of teasing. But, I got my first writing job because of that and haven't stopped writing since. Have earned a big part of my living for more than half a century because I know my way around a keyboard. I use a pen but what it produces is pretty much a secret code, even to myself.


----------



## DaveC (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm another printer. I've been printing so long, I have to really think about it if I try to use cursive.


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 19, 2006)

My hadnwriting is very sloppy I'm always in a hurry especially at work.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 20, 2006)

I went through the good old Palmer penmanship in school, but my handwriting was never anything special.  In high school, I started printing my notes because I found I could do it as fast and made fewer mistakes.  I still print more than I write.  From what I've seen, my printing is unique because I don't use a cursive lower case "a" which is what most people seem to use when they print.


----------



## realgenius (Feb 21, 2006)

In 3rd grade my daughter called the act of cursive writing "cursed writing", I think she was onto something.  It depends on what mood I'm in as to whether one can read what I've written.  I'm ever so gratful to the individual who invented the key board(even the typewriter)[}][]
Debra


----------

